

Changing Your Life In 2011 - Fitness Hacks - brandontreb
http://brandontreb.com/changing-your-life-in-2011/

======
ecaroth
P90X is an ok starting point for people new to fitness, if you can handle the
over-the-top fitness narrators on there. But it WILL stop being effective
after about 4 months.

The reason it gets such rave reviews is that people who never worked out start
using it and seeing results after 2-3 months. This will hold true for nearly
any workout program initially, because and untrained body is much more
susceptible to losing weight and/or gaining muscle. If you are serious about
wanting to be in shape and have fitness be a part of your life in the long
run, I suggest going to an actual gym and doing some resistance exercises with
REAL weights - you not only burn fat at a much higher weight, but you also
build muscle as well.

~~~
brandontreb
I totally understand what you are saying, and sort of touch on that in the
article. I don't think P90X is the best long term solution, buts it's great
for people that are just learning how to become fit as it's an all-in-one
solution.

After completing my first 90 days, I bought a weight bench/smith machine,
started lifting, and started running.

Many people get intimidated by just hitting the gym without much fitness
knowledge (the people, the equipment, the possible embarrassment, etc...).

------
tommoor
Great tips for staying motivated on there. It sounds simple, but I find the
easiest thing to do is just not buy the crap food. I find it very easy to
resist the purchase, but much harder to resist eating if I know something is
in the cupboard - so the supermarket trip becomes the most important thing!

We are currently building a community at <http://www.skinnyo.com> to help with
the other side of keeping yourself motivated - getting friends and others
involved and even competing with them. It's obviously much harder to do these
things alone..

------
profexorgeek
It makes sense that pizza and Mtn Dew became the defacto standard for
codemonkeys...they're quick, cheap and tasty. But over time the quickfoods
diet becomes counter-productive. The sugar/caffeine crash and greasy fats slow
everything down.

I started working out a year or so ago and it is now a pretty core part of my
week. I haven't tried p90x yet but several of my friends have had good things
to say and I want to jump into it in January.

------
mrschwabe
Fitness should be easy for nerds. We must only understand one concept: being
healthy is smart. Not only for longevity, but cause it actually will make you
smart. And when we're on the frontlines of tech business - we need to be as
smart as possible. Eating healthy and regular exercise is, to me, a strategy
for being; and maintaining intelligence. And in that context it's not only
easy, but it's compelling, to do these things.

~~~
brandontreb
Very well said! I couldn't agree more.

I really have a passion for getting nerds in shape and showing them that it's
not hard to live a healthy lifestyle.

------
dad
Either that, or someone needs to hurry up and make the tech that allows us to
download our brain/personality to hardware already so we can do without those
annoying wetware limitations of requiring sleep, food and exercise. :-)

~~~
brandontreb
lol "wetware"

~~~
dad
Wow, talk about wetware: Here's the basis of a bio-neural computer! Immortal
human cells. The ultimate "wetware" infrastructure:
[http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2010/05/there-was-
on...](http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2010/05/there-was-once-a-woman-
who-had-immortal-cells/)

(found on HN home page)

